# lactaid milk?



## mom23boys (Jan 30, 2002)

Has anyone tried this? I bought a small container of the 2% one at the market yesterday. I was looking for the tofutti foods, but my grocer didnt carry them, so I got this instead. I had the lactose test done months ago that said I am not lactose intolerant, but my IBS is worse when I eat dairy products. I miss having a quick bowl of cereal or a glass of milk with dinner so thats why I bought it. Thanks!


----------



## Jupiter119 (Aug 8, 2001)

Never tried it but have used lactaid tablets to take with my meds that have lactose in. Don't think they made much difference. I use sweetened soya milk. It's not that bad in drinks & OK on cereal. Never drank milk alone from the glass myself.


----------



## Windaloo (Feb 3, 2002)

MOM23, your not lactose intolerant but probably react to cow milk proteins....there are many diff proteins in milk with alpha-globulin causing most allergies. I too find lactose free milk a problem and tried lactase enzyme drops to put in milk. But this didnt help so..i guess it could be a milk protein problem.


----------



## mom23boys (Jan 30, 2002)

I use the lactaid tablets too when I eat pizza, or cheese products. I never thought of using the droplets in milk... so thanks for the idea! any other ideas??


----------



## justjeni (Feb 20, 2002)

I've used lactaid for years - it really helps me a lot. I used it when I made say a casserole that needed a sauce made with milk and it really helped me with those. And with cereal. I didn't taste any difference, either. I use it in baking as well. I would recommend trying it to see if it does help!


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

I use lactaid milk as well...some say it tastes sweeter than "real" milk, but I can't tell. I've never been one to drink milk by the glass anyways. Plus I am lactose intolerant. Anyways, I use the skim Lactaid for cereal, puddings, sauces etc. When I don't tell my friends I used that instead of milk in my baking/cooking they can never tell.


----------



## Clarity (Jan 21, 2001)

I have been using Lactaid for almost a year now and I really think it makes a difference. I read a study that said that as you get older or perhaps you went for awhile without drinking milk (say kids in college) you become less tolerant of the milk proteins... not just the lactose. Anyway, although more expensive, I think Lactaid tastes good (like melted ice cream) and can be used in baking also... not like soy. Good luck!


----------

